

Firefox Considering Tor Integration - doublextremevil
https://lists.torproject.org/pipermail/tor-dev/2014-September/007533.html

======
aespinoza
I couldn't find any mention of Mozilla or Firefox for that matter in the
message thread. Is this just speculation about who the "vendor" is, or is
there something I am missing ?

